# Question on a picking/training a dog



## Quincy (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey guys, I am new to the forum and have a few questions. I have been hesitant to post anything because I wasn't interested in being burned down for a "stupid question". I am only interested in honest advice for a new guy to hunting dogs. Thanks in advance for any help you can offer. I apologize for starting this way but some of the stuff I have seen on this forum can make a new guy nervous about asking a question..... :-?

I am looking for a dog for waterfowl hunting. I do very little upland so that is not a concern but I have been hunting ducks/geese almost every weekend that the season is open for the last few years and love it! I also have no desire to pick a dog by breed or color, I just wat a good dog for ducks and geese. I have been leaning towards a lab but am open to any opinions or suggestions. Also, I am new to this so any suggestions on clubs or groups in the Fargo ND area that would open to a new guy looking to learn would be appreciated. I am more than willing to join a retriever club and volunteer to work events in exchange for the education, I just want to make sure I end up with the tools needed to have a good dog and a great time learning.

Finally, any suggestions on training books, dvd's, ect would be helpful as well as suggestions on picking a good breeder.

Thanks again and I look forward to any help you are willing to give me


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Quincy.

For your uses, a lab is going to be what you really want because they're built for the job and also because in the Fargo area you have a good group of resources extremely accessible with the retriever club (NDRC).

The North Dakota Retriever Club has about 70 members with a couple dozen being active to very very active. I myself, am at the club training almost every night during the week along with a couple other members. You'll also find a dozen others that are at the club grounds at least once or twice during the week. Take a look at our website, http://ndrc.org for more information about the club and the events that we put on each year (2 field trials and 2 hunt tests).

Regarding puppies or started dogs, many club members have a finger on the pulse of activity in the area so if you decide on a lab, let me know and we can easily find you something that'll suit your needs. Regarding training materials, there are quite a few really good programs out there that mostly follow the Rex Carr philosophy's. Depending on your knowledge of training dogs, there are different materials to get you to training and to having a quality trained dog.


----------



## Quincy (Jul 27, 2010)

Chaws, thanks for the info! I looked over the web site, are you guys open to a new guy showing up at one of the events just to observe? I really want to make sure I do my homework prior to getting a dog. I'm thinking about waiting until next spring to get a pup but would like to start working on my education now.

Thanks again and I look forward to meeting up with you some day.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

We have a weekly training night on Wednesdays so if you'd like to come out and observe, you're more than welcome. Also, any events that we have scheduled on the site are open and free for observers. Feel free to PM me with any other questions.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

A lab from good breeding will be the easiest dog for you to find and the most reasonable.

For the average guy, the dvd set Fowl Dawgs is probably the best out there now. Get the dvd's first so you know what to do when the pup comes.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

The choice of dog is very deep and personal. I would recommend that you search out the various forums for the best available dog WITH health clearance. Many may disagree about the health clearances, but you really don't want to spend your hard earned dollar on a dog that may have problem. Good luck with you decision!!

As far as training, you are on a good path hooking up with a club. There is alot of information you can glean on many different aspects. I would add this. Sit down and really think about what you would like to see out of your dog before you visit a club. Then sit down again and ask yourself the same question after your visit. The path you take for training will be directly related to your goals for your future dog.

Chaws is spot on for training material. There are several programs out there that are very good. Choose one program and stick with it. I started training on the Smartworks system by Evan Graham and am very please by the instruction and reasoning behind the program. He describes the tasks well and reasoning behind them. FWIW.

You will notice that the principa of the training that goes into a dog that runs hunt test or field trials is the same that goes into a hunting dog.

Above all else, ENJOY the ride!! Buying a puppy, bonding and training them is by far the most fun I get out of hunting!! It extends the season to all year.

Good luck!


----------



## Quincy (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, my plan is to read and watch as many training videos as I can this fall/winter and start looking for a pup next spring. Chaws, thanks for the info/invite.....I'll see you out there! :beer:


----------

